

Show HN: 7.8M echoprint music fingerprints free for all uses - tk42
http://www.mooma.sh/api.html

======
lukaslalinsky
Kudos for releasing the data, even though you are closing the service. You
handled it much better than the Echo Nest when they closed theirs. I always
thought that using Solr for the index in Echoprint was a bad idea. While I
have never tried it, I think you could run the technology significantly more
efficiently with a better (custom) fingerprint index.

~~~
tk42
Thanks :) Hope it will be of use to people. We don't use solr, we use
elasticsearch and we also don't hold the unzipped fingerprints in the same
format the default echoprint does. But for this dump we exported everything in
the official echoprint format so people can use it with the default cluster.

